# HELP?!?!?!? (At the risk of sounding a bit graphic, i'll try to be as PC as possible)



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

So i noticed today after leaving my pup in his crate for about 5 hours or so that it was wet.. My first instict was DAMM*T he peed... so i bathed him because he sleeps on the couch, and when i went to clean up the pee... i noticed it was thick and filmy... NOW.. he is neutered, and has been since about 4 months. BUT, is it possible for him to... umm... EJACULATE????? ALOT?????? it was quite a bit..... sorry to all the younger users, but i didnt want to use any of the other slangs that we all know... ADVICE? it was pretty slimy..... so i ASSUME thats what it was.. 


as of 3 minutes ago BTW, i just saw his little dinger poking out right next to me.... 

stats: male.... 6.5 months.... neutered... 37-39 lbs...


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Is it possible he just threw up saliva? It's kind of foamy/slimy.


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

aus_staffy said:


> Is it possible he just threw up saliva? It's kind of foamy/slimy.


hmm, i have no idea, he doesnt salivate at all... so im not quite sure thats what it was. the texture was that of... hmmm, clear slime, and it was more drippy and squirty in placement, as opposed to a puddle as i would assume that saliva (thrown up) would make... If that makes any sense at all..


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Sounds like saliva to me. Kangol sometimes throws up clear foamy stuff if he is hungry or gets an upset stomach (he has a sensitive stomach). 

The way you described it sounds like he threw up stomach juices or something.


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

I agree with them^ Prob. throw up. How much is it? More than what a dog should be able to "EJ"? If it was an EJ it shouldn't be, but like a spot/small area. Is he UTD on shots? Has he been eating normal?


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

Jrama said:


> I agree with them^ Prob. throw up. How much is it? More than what a dog should be able to "EJ"? If it was an EJ it shouldn't be, but like a spot/small area. Is he UTD on shots? Has he been eating normal?


yes he is UTD, and yes he has been eating normally. ok, thinking back on it all, it DOES sound like stomach juices.. you guys are right, just because it does seem more than what it should have been IF it was in fact EJ..


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

i'd like to hear from more people, but thank you guys for your fast replies.. would neutered dogs EJ? just outta curiosity? my other one is intact so i dont know if they are different.



Anybody else see their dogs EJ??

BTW the reason i thought it was EJ was because (like stated in the OP, i saw his little dinger out as i was typing the post)


----------



## Atlanta Bully Rescue (Nov 11, 2010)

Sounds like vomit to me.


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

Brianchris said:


> (like stated in the OP, i saw his little dinger out as i was typing the post)


Like with all males that's bound to happen


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I have an intact and a neutered male, I have never seen either of them EJ, but yes a neutered male can just no potency in his stuff. I am gonna have to agree though, sounds like stomach acid/juices that he threw up, most male dogs' dinger's, lol, stick out anywayz, intact or not. I hope he is ok.


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

Ok, the consensus is that its stomach juices, good to know.. last thing i want is EJ all over the furniture haha... thanks guys! been very informative


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I would def go with stomach juices. Dogs don't have wet dreams  It takes a bit more than that for them. 

Watch him for further puking to establish whether it is a further issue or just a bit of an upset stomach.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

was it yellow and slimy maybe a bit of foam if so it was stomach acid. Now I am curious about this, when males are neutered the testicles are removed, testicles are where the sperm is stored and if that is removed I would think they could not ejaculate. I do know fixed males still can have sex drive and lock with a female in season. You know Deb would be a great person to ask it has been so long since I was a vet tech I cannot remember everything. She is still a vet tech and if she doesn't know she can ask a vet.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> was it yellow and slimy maybe a bit of foam if so it was stomach acid. Now I am curious about this, when males are neutered the testicles are removed, testicles are where the sperm is stored and if that is removed I would think they could not ejaculate. I do know fixed males still can have sex drive and lock with a female in season. You know Deb would be a great person to ask it has been so long since I was a vet tech I cannot remember everything. She is still a vet tech and if she doesn't know she can ask a vet.


Good post, Lisa. Very informative, thank you!


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> was it yellow and slimy maybe a bit of foam if so it was stomach acid. Now I am curious about this, when males are neutered the testicles are removed, testicles are where the sperm is stored and if that is removed I would think they could not ejaculate. I do know fixed males still can have sex drive and lock with a female in season. You know Deb would be a great person to ask it has been so long since I was a vet tech I cannot remember everything. She is still a vet tech and if she doesn't know she can ask a vet.


No lisa, it was VERY clear in color, slimy and stringly, and the reason i thought it was ejaculate was because it looked sprayed around the crate, as opposed to puddle-like form. there was NO foam whatsoever, and its consistency is VERY similar to human EJ.. sorry guys, i know sounds gross, but i can't find a comparison to its consistency... :flush::flush:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I would not think it was sperm like I said I do not think they could ejaculate but I will find that our I am curious now! lol
I know I have had dogs throw up clear slim. If it was yellow it was stomach bile if it was clear it was probably water and he shook his head and spread it around. Dog sperm is more liquid than a humans so you cannot compare it human sperm. I have collected many dogs over the years and it is not a thick.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

let me explain what I know.
A neutered dog right after and up to a month after can have sperm (this is do to the hormones still being there) and why vets ask you to keep the dog away from intact females, after that duration hormone levels drop and the sperm are reobsorbed into the body. HOWEVER much like a vesectimy(cannot spell) a male can produce the liquid that carries sperm but they donot carry sperm itself HENSE shooting blanks so while a neutered dog cannot produce sperm he still can produce liquid that carries it (Make sense?) it wouldNOT be enough to produce alot of what you are saying either so my guess is a nice present of SLIM VOMIT!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That is actually incorrect a dog cannot still produce sperm after the testicles are removed. Sperm is made in the testicles only it has nothing to do with the hormone level. Now if the dog was sexually active sperm could still be present and that is why vets say to wait 2 weeks to be sure but the odds of actually getting a dog pregnant after being neutered are very low. The sperm is in the shoot waiting to go and out of the testicles but they do not produce more sperm after they are removed. Hope that is easy to understand I do not know how else to explain it.
Did find out that they can ejaculate though, my husband was a vet tech too and I asked him and he said sperm comes from the testicles and everything else comes from the prostate so yes he could ejaculate but he would be shooting blanks


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Kane has thrown up clear, slimey stuff before with no coloring from his stomach acid. And whenever he pukes, he has a tendency to keep backing up as he's hacking, so maybe that's why it looks sprayed in his crate? He was in such a confined area and of course he doesn't want to be in his own puke, so he backed all around the crate as he was throwing up?


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> That is actually incorrect a dog cannot still produce sperm after the testicles are removed. Sperm is made in the testicles only it has nothing to do with the hormone level. Now if the dog was sexually active sperm could still be present and that is why vets say to wait 2 weeks to be sure but the odds of actually getting a dog pregnant after being neutered are very low. The sperm is in the shoot waiting to go and out of the testicles but they do not produce more sperm after they are removed. Hope that is easy to understand I do not know how else to explain it.
> Did find out that they can ejaculate though, my husband was a vet tech too and I asked him and he said sperm comes from the testicles and *everything else comes from the prostate so yes he could ejaculate but he would be shooting blanks*


 :rofl: the dogs vet got something right when he and I were talking about neutering Bogart when I first got him. I think I honestly need to switch vets but they are so hard to find in the city. lol!

thank you for the correction.

**Note to self:* never listen to everything a vet tells you.*


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

k8nkane said:


> Kane has thrown up clear, slimey stuff before with no coloring from his stomach acid. And whenever he pukes, he has a tendency to keep backing up as he's hacking, so maybe that's why it looks sprayed in his crate? He was in such a confined area and of course he doesn't want to be in his own puke, so he backed all around the crate as he was throwing up?


Quite possibly :-D


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> **Note to self:* never listen to everything a vet tells you.*


This is very true it is amazing how clueless some vets are and finding a good vet can be very hard!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I have been through 3 diffrent vets already..the one before Spazz' vet was nice but their office had three dog fights break out and it was plan stupid and something I didn't want to deal with. lol


----------

